# 5x100 to 4x100 Wheel Adapters



## SUNNYMK4 (Feb 20, 2007)

Do they make 4x100 wheel adapters for MK4's? Or is it possible to drill 4x100 wheels to 5x100?


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 7, 2003)

*Re: 5x100 to 4x100 Wheel Adapters (SUNNYMK4)*

you can get some custom made, going to be really expensive. And drilling those two patterns won't work
E


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: 5x100 to 4x100 Wheel Adapters (SUNNYMK4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SUNNYMK4* »_Do they make 4x100 wheel adapters for MK4's? Or is it possible to drill 4x100 wheels to 5x100?

You could fill in the 4x100 pattern and redrill do a 5 bolt, but they would have to have a center cap like RS's as to not look like ass.


----------



## SUNNYMK4 (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: 5x100 to 4x100 Wheel Adapters ([email protected])*

Where can I get custom wheel adapters at? Online? A tire shop?


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: 5x100 to 4x100 Wheel Adapters (SUNNYMK4)*

adaptitusa.com I think is the website.


----------

